# [SOLVED] random bsod - Windows 7 x64



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

hello can any1 help me with this bsod problem please


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

heres the dump file


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*

Are you running Windows 7 RC or RTM?


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

im running RTM


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*

Did you buy the system or install Windows 7 on 21 Aug 2009?


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

i installed windows 7


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*

I would then suggest that you re-install Windows 7 again. WERCON shows massive failures occurring during/post setup. Furthermore I am unable to obtain kernel debugger symbol files from the MSDL download site - specifically for the NT Kernel. This tends to indicate a patch, but I cannot be sure of that from where I sit. It could be due to a bad installation.

From WERCON - 

```
[font=lucida console]
21/08/2009 16:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 16:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpAIFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x000
21/08/2009 16:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpAIFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x000;Report Status: 4
21/08/2009 16:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 16:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
&#x
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 15:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16384&
21/08/2009 01:11	Application Error	Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16384, time stamp: 0x4a58319c
Faulting module name: gp.ocx_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4a55b8e9
Exception code: 0xc0000005
21/08/2009 01:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
P2: 8.0.760
21/08/2009 00:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
&#x
21/08/2009 00:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
&#x
21/08/2009 00:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
&#x
29/08/2009 08:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: US
29/08/2009 05:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_cdd!CHwCommandBuffer::AddBitBltCommand+1be, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
27/08/2009 19:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.
27/08/2009 19:43	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3497 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
&#x00
03/09/2009 10:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3
03/09/2009 10:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Tomtom3.exe
P2: 1.
03/09/2009 10:05	Application Hang	The program Tomtom3.exe version 1.2.0.3 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.

01/09/2009 08:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Windows.Netwo
01/09/2009 08:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft&#x0

[/font]
```
`

Click on the "flag" icon, lower-right of the screen and you should be able to see most of this in Problem Reporting.

I know that I have the correct symbol files b/c I just processed Windows 7 RTM BSOD dumps 6 hours ago w/o incident.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Windows 7 - 7600.16384 - bugcheck = 0x3b

```
[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\faruk06_Windows7_09-08-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\082909-16083-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16384.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090710-1945
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a62000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c9fe50
Debug session time: Fri Aug 28 22:49:41.921 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:48.981
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002dcba86, fffff88007cbda50, 0}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+369a86 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002dcba86, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88007cbda50, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: nt

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002a62000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5831cd

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt+369a86
fffff800`02dcba86 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88007cbda50 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88007cbda50)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa80090fd9c0 rcx=fffff80002c84300
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002dcba86 rsp=fffff88007cbe430 rbp=fffff88007cbe520
 r8=fffff8a00343c000  r9=0000000000000008 r10=0000000000000000
r11=00000000001f0003 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000000
r14=000000000016d230 r15=0000000075202450
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00210246
nt+0x369a86:
fffff800`02dcba86 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h] ds:002b:00000000`00000020=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002dcba86

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07cbe430 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x369a86


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt+369a86
fffff800`02dcba86 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt+369a86

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  ntoskrnl.exe

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88007cbda50 ; kb

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02a62000 fffff800`0303f000   nt         (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: ntoskrnl.exe
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
    Image name: ntoskrnl.exe
    Timestamp:        Fri Jul 10 23:31:41 2009 (4A5831CD)
    CheckSum:         0054B72A
    ImageSize:        005DD000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
3: kd> !analyze -v;kv;r;lmnt;lmntsm;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002dcba86, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88007cbda50, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: nt

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002a62000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5831cd

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt+369a86
fffff800`02dcba86 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88007cbda50 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88007cbda50)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa80090fd9c0 rcx=fffff80002c84300
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002dcba86 rsp=fffff88007cbe430 rbp=fffff88007cbe520
 r8=fffff8a00343c000  r9=0000000000000008 r10=0000000000000000
r11=00000000001f0003 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000000
r14=000000000016d230 r15=0000000075202450
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00210246
nt+0x369a86:
fffff800`02dcba86 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h] ds:002b:00000000`00000020=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002dcba86

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07cbe430 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x369a86


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt+369a86
fffff800`02dcba86 488b4820        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+20h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt+369a86

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  ntoskrnl.exe

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88007cbda50 ; kb

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07cbd188 fffff800`02ad3469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02dcba86 fffff880`07cbda50 : nt+0x71f00
fffff880`07cbd190 00000000`0000003b : 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02dcba86 fffff880`07cbda50 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x71469
fffff880`07cbd198 00000000`c0000005 : fffff800`02dcba86 fffff880`07cbda50 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d7bd3f : 0x3b
fffff880`07cbd1a0 fffff800`02dcba86 : fffff880`07cbda50 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d7bd3f 00000000`00000000 : 0xc0000005
fffff880`07cbd1a8 fffff880`07cbda50 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d7bd3f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x369a86
fffff880`07cbd1b0 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`02d7bd3f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 4044c000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`07cbda50
rax=fffff88007cbd290 rbx=fffff80002c221e8 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002a62000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ad3f00 rsp=fffff88007cbd188 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002dcba86  r9=fffff88007cbda50 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88007cbd388 r12=fffff80002ad3153 r13=fffff80002ce0354
r14=fffff80002ad2d40 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00200286
nt+0x71f00:
fffff800`02ad3f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`07cbd190=000000000000003b
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jul 11 01:23:06 2009 (4A584BEA)
fffff800`02a19000 fffff800`02a62000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jul 11 01:19:12 2009 (4A584B00)
fffff800`02a62000 fffff800`0303f000   nt       ntoskrnl.exe Fri Jul 10 23:31:41 2009 (4A5831CD)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Jul 11 01:24:56 2009 (4A584C58)
fffff880`00ce2000 fffff880`00d26000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jul 11 01:21:10 2009 (4A584B76)
fffff880`00d26000 fffff880`00d3a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jul 11 01:25:06 2009 (4A584C62)
fffff880`00d3a000 fffff880`00d98000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jul 10 23:09:26 2009 (4A582C96)
fffff880`00d98000 fffff880`00df4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:09:54 2009 (4A582CB2)
fffff880`00e25000 fffff880`00ec9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jul 10 23:11:31 2009 (4A582D13)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00ed8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jul 10 23:09:30 2009 (4A582C9A)
fffff880`00ed8000 fffff880`00f2f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:09:24 2009 (4A582C94)
fffff880`00f2f000 fffff880`00f38000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jul 10 23:09:28 2009 (4A582C98)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f42000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:15 2009 (4A582C8B)
fffff880`00f42000 fffff880`00f75000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:09:22 2009 (4A582C92)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f82000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Fri Jul 10 23:52:40 2009 (4A5836B8)
fffff880`00f82000 fffff880`00f97000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:09:36 2009 (4A582CA0)
fffff880`00f97000 fffff880`00fac000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:09:31 2009 (4A582C9B)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fb4000   intelide intelide.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:25 2009 (4A582C95)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fc4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jul 10 23:09:22 2009 (4A582C92)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fcb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:09:25 2009 (4A582C95)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fe5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:30 2009 (4A582C9A)
fffff880`00fe5000 fffff880`00fee000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:09:22 2009 (4A582C92)
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`01065000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jul 10 23:09:25 2009 (4A582C95)
fffff880`01065000 fffff880`01070000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01070000 fffff880`010bc000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:09:28 2009 (4A582C98)
fffff880`010bc000 fffff880`010d0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jul 10 23:24:17 2009 (4A583011)
fffff880`010d0000 fffff880`0112e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:10:48 2009 (4A582CE8)
fffff880`0112e000 fffff880`011a1000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:40:16 2009 (4A5833D0)
fffff880`011a1000 fffff880`011eb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jul 10 23:10:26 2009 (4A582CD2)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:10:14 2009 (4A582CC6)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:09:15 2009 (4A582C8B)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:09:19 2009 (4A582C8F)
fffff880`0125c000 fffff880`013ff000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:10:23 2009 (4A582CCF)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jul 10 23:11:13 2009 (4A582D01)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:41:07 2009 (4A583403)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Fri Jul 10 23:34:23 2009 (4A58326F)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jul 10 23:09:29 2009 (4A582C99)
fffff880`014a6000 fffff880`014b7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jul 10 23:09:30 2009 (4A582C9A)
fffff880`014d2000 fffff880`015c4000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:10:58 2009 (4A582CF2)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015e2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:10:28 2009 (4A582CD4)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015ef000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jul 10 23:10:26 2009 (4A582CD2)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:13:03 2009 (4A582D6F)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:09:29 2009 (4A582C99)
fffff880`0182a000 fffff880`01833000   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Jul 10 23:09:17 2009 (4A582C8D)
fffff880`01833000 fffff880`0183a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Jul 10 23:51:22 2009 (4A58366A)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01848000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:29:24 2009 (4A583144)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`0186d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jul 10 23:29:27 2009 (4A583147)
fffff880`0186d000 fffff880`0187d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jul 10 23:28:02 2009 (4A5830F2)
fffff880`01883000 fffff880`018cf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:09:42 2009 (4A582CA6)
fffff880`018cf000 fffff880`018d7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018d7000 fffff880`01911000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Fri Jul 10 23:24:26 2009 (4A58301A)
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`01923000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:12:53 2009 (4A582D65)
fffff880`01923000 fffff880`0192c000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:12 2009 (4A582C88)
fffff880`0192c000 fffff880`01966000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:11:26 2009 (4A582D0E)
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`0197c000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:09:33 2009 (4A582C9D)
fffff880`0197c000 fffff880`019ac000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jul 10 23:09:28 2009 (4A582C98)
fffff880`019ac000 fffff880`019cd000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:56:30 2009 (4A58379E)
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019e2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:59:40 2009 (4A58385C)
fffff880`019e2000 fffff880`019eb000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:06:50 2009 (4A583A0A)
fffff880`019eb000 fffff880`019f4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jul 11 00:06:50 2009 (4A583A0A)
fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019fd000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Sat Jul 11 00:06:50 2009 (4A583A0A)
fffff880`0281b000 fffff880`0286e000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:58:03 2009 (4A5837FB)
fffff880`0286e000 fffff880`02881000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jul 11 00:00:16 2009 (4A583880)
fffff880`02881000 fffff880`02899000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:59:40 2009 (4A58385C)
fffff880`02899000 fffff880`02961000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:11:02 2009 (4A582CF6)
fffff880`02961000 fffff880`0297f000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:12:54 2009 (4A582D66)
fffff880`0297f000 fffff880`02997000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:59:07 2009 (4A58383B)
fffff880`02997000 fffff880`029c3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:12:59 2009 (4A582D6B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:13:02 2009 (4A582D6E)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jul 10 23:10:18 2009 (4A582CCA)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jul 10 23:20:16 2009 (4A582F20)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Fri Jul 10 23:28:02 2009 (4A5830F2)
fffff880`02c88000 fffff880`02d12000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:10:49 2009 (4A582CE9)
fffff880`02d12000 fffff880`02d57000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:10:28 2009 (4A582CD4)
fffff880`02d57000 fffff880`02d60000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:00:20 2009 (4A583884)
fffff880`02d60000 fffff880`02d86000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Jul 11 00:00:32 2009 (4A583890)
fffff880`02d86000 fffff880`02d9c000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Fri Jul 10 23:58:02 2009 (4A5837FA)
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02dab000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jul 11 00:00:20 2009 (4A583884)
fffff880`02dab000 fffff880`02dc8000   serial   serial.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:51:52 2009 (4A583688)
fffff880`02dc8000 fffff880`02de3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:01:13 2009 (4A5838B9)
fffff880`02de3000 fffff880`02df7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:06:49 2009 (4A583A09)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a43000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jul 10 23:51:37 2009 (4A583679)
fffff880`03a43000 fffff880`03a55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:57:38 2009 (4A5837E2)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a63000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:51:29 2009 (4A583671)
fffff880`03a63000 fffff880`03a71000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:29:22 2009 (4A583142)
fffff880`03a7f000 fffff880`03b02000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:13:37 2009 (4A582D91)
fffff880`03b02000 fffff880`03b20000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:12:51 2009 (4A582D63)
fffff880`03b20000 fffff880`03b31000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Fri Jul 10 23:26:08 2009 (4A583080)
fffff880`03b31000 fffff880`03b57000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:00:27 2009 (4A58388B)
fffff880`03b57000 fffff880`03b6d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:14 2009 (4A582C8A)
fffff880`03b6d000 fffff880`03b8e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jul 11 00:01:07 2009 (4A5838B3)
fffff880`03b8e000 fffff880`03ba8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jul 11 00:01:12 2009 (4A5838B8)
fffff880`03ba8000 fffff880`03bb3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:08:05 2009 (4A583A55)
fffff880`03bb3000 fffff880`03bc2000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:20 2009 (4A582C90)
fffff880`03bc2000 fffff880`03bd1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:20 2009 (4A582C90)
fffff880`03bd1000 fffff880`03bf4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:14:22 2009 (4A582DBE)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jul 11 00:01:04 2009 (4A5838B0)
fffff880`0401f000 fffff880`04541000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Apr 24 03:51:57 2009 (49F199CD)
fffff880`04541000 fffff880`045a4000   yk62x64  yk62x64.sys  Mon Feb 23 07:02:27 2009 (49A2BA83)
fffff880`045a4000 fffff880`045c8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jul 11 00:01:02 2009 (4A5838AE)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045f7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jul 11 00:01:00 2009 (4A5838AC)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jul 11 00:00:52 2009 (4A5838A4)
fffff880`04814000 fffff880`04908000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:29:31 2009 (4A58314B)
fffff880`04908000 fffff880`0494e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:29:14 2009 (4A58313A)
fffff880`0494e000 fffff880`04972000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Fri Jul 10 23:57:03 2009 (4A5837BF)
fffff880`04972000 fffff880`0497f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:57:15 2009 (4A5837CB)
fffff880`0497f000 fffff880`049d5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jul 10 23:57:18 2009 (4A5837CE)
fffff880`049d5000 fffff880`049e6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:57:18 2009 (4A5837CE)
fffff880`049e6000 fffff880`049fc000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Sat Jul 11 00:01:14 2009 (4A5838BA)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0d000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Fri Jul 10 23:58:01 2009 (4A5837F9)
fffff880`04a0d000 fffff880`04a4b000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Fri Jul 10 23:57:49 2009 (4A5837ED)
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a57000   serenum  serenum.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:51:42 2009 (4A58367E)
fffff880`04a57000 fffff880`04a74000   parport  parport.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:51:52 2009 (4A583688)
fffff880`04a74000 fffff880`04a84000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Fri Jul 10 23:51:42 2009 (4A58367E)
fffff880`04a84000 fffff880`04a85480   swenum   swenum.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:51:27 2009 (4A58366F)
fffff880`04a87000 fffff880`04bf6000   athrx    athrx.sys    Wed Jul 08 17:49:13 2009 (4A553E89)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0500d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:51:29 2009 (4A583671)
fffff880`0500d000 fffff880`05067000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:57:48 2009 (4A5837EC)
fffff880`05067000 fffff880`0507c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jul 11 00:00:54 2009 (4A5838A6)
fffff880`0507c000 fffff880`050d8000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:57:46 2009 (4A5837EA)
fffff880`050d8000 fffff880`05115000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:57:15 2009 (4A5837CB)
fffff880`05115000 fffff880`05137000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jul 11 00:52:18 2009 (4A5844B2)
fffff880`05137000 fffff880`0513c200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:51:28 2009 (4A583670)
fffff880`0513d000 fffff880`0514b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jul 10 23:52:16 2009 (4A5836A0)
fffff880`0514b000 fffff880`05157000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:21 2009 (4A582C91)
fffff880`05157000 fffff880`05160000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jul 10 23:09:22 2009 (4A582C92)
fffff880`05160000 fffff880`05173000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jul 10 23:11:18 2009 (4A582D06)
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`0517f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jul 10 23:29:08 2009 (4A583134)
fffff880`0517f000 fffff880`0519a000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Jul 10 23:57:22 2009 (4A5837D2)
fffff880`0519a000 fffff880`0519bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jul 10 23:57:11 2009 (4A5837C7)
fffff880`0519c000 fffff880`051b9000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jul 10 23:57:30 2009 (4A5837DA)
fffff880`051b9000 fffff880`051c5000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Wed May 20 19:58:41 2009 (4A14C361)
fffff880`051c5000 fffff880`051cd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jul 10 23:57:06 2009 (4A5837C2)
fffff880`051ce000 fffff880`051dc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:57:10 2009 (4A5837C6)
fffff880`051dc000 fffff880`051f5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jul 10 23:57:09 2009 (4A5837C5)
fffff880`051f5000 fffff880`051fe000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri May 08 01:53:31 2009 (4A03F30B)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0642d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:13:37 2009 (4A582D91)
fffff880`0642d000 fffff880`0643f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jul 11 00:00:39 2009 (4A583897)
fffff880`0643f000 fffff880`064a8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jul 10 23:13:42 2009 (4A582D96)
fffff880`064d3000 fffff880`06520000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 10 23:13:02 2009 (4A582D6E)
fffff880`06520000 fffff880`06543000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jul 10 23:12:59 2009 (4A582D6B)
fffff880`06543000 fffff880`065e9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Jul 11 00:52:00 2009 (4A5844A0)
fffff880`065e9000 fffff880`065f4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06671000 fffff880`0667c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jul 11 00:01:02 2009 (4A5838AE)
fffff880`066db000 fffff880`06773000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Jul 10 23:13:56 2009 (4A582DA4)
fffff880`06773000 fffff880`067a4000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:56:56 2009 (4A5837B8)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jul 10 23:30:42 2009 (4A583192)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00610000 fffff960`00637000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Jul 11 01:16:39 2009 (4A584A67)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06671000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019ac000 fffff880`019ba000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019c6000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019c6000 fffff880`019cf000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019cf000 fffff880`019e2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/font]
```


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

ive been getting this bsod randomly on other os aswell so im not sure if reinstalling will fix it


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

i cant open the dump myself because its saying the dump is locked with no access when i try to open it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*

The dump file is not locked. Default file permission settings are preventing you from working on the dump while it is in the \windows\minidump folder. Simply copy the dump out to your documents folder.

If the TSF_Vista folder is still there, look in it - the lone mini kernel dump file is in there. There also may be a full kernel dump file located in \windows\memory.dmp. If you have the system crash settings set to produce a kernel dump, it will produce a full kernel + a mini kernel dump. The full kernel dump is overwritten each time a BSOD occurs; the mini's are not written over b/c of the file names.

The dbug log is at the end of my last post.

What is it that you wish to see in the dump -- i.e., do you have a specific set of commands to use in Windbg?



faruk06 said:


> ive been getting this bsod randomly on other os aswell so im not sure if reinstalling will fix it



You had BSODs w/ the previous OS on that same system? Was it Vista?

If this is the case, then I would have to say that unknown failure caused some type of corruption during the installation.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

yes it was vista god i wish i knew what software or hardware ois causing the problem and i have in other forums that the bugcheck 3B is graphics or ram related


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

only happens in firefox or when trying to launch a game sometimes


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

i have the full kernel dump should i post it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*

The full kernel dump is probably 300-500 MB in size --? A little beyond our 2 MB limit.

A 0x3b bugcheck = a system service exception occurred while transitioning from non-privileged code into kernel code territory. 

0x3b has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and graphics drivers passing bad data to the kernel code.

The one thing that I can't get around is the NT Kernel patch, assuming one exists. The two reasons for Microsoft MSDL symbol errors involving NT are a corrupted installation or a patch -- cracked OS copy.

.


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

yes its cracked thats why u cant see the NT


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*

Did you run the batch script at an elevated admin level (RIGHT-click, "run as admin")? There are files missing from the TSF_Vista folder. AutoRuns for one. dxdiag for another. HKLM registry file dumps for 3rd, 4th, 5th.

Run a DirectX Kernel diagnostic report - be sure to click on "64-bit..." (bottom-center of screen) and save as a text file (button next to the 64-bit).

Upload and attach to your next post.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

uploading


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

heres directx


----------



## faruk06 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: random bsod*

admin run


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: random bsod*



faruk06 said:


> yes its cracked thats why u cant see the NT


Actually, I can see NT perfectly -- and patched. This fact was rather evident hours ago.

I can't help you any longer given the admission of a cracked version of Windows 7. You did know that Windows 7 has been available to download for free - and with free key codes since January 2009... right?

I must say that I do not in any manner understand why one would want/ use a cracked version of an OS, let alone one that has been free for download for the last 8 months from Microsoft itself. No offense to you, but this defies logic.

What you experienced in the past was Vista's tightened security over that of XP. What you are experiencing now is Windows 7's increased security over Vista. You need to purchase a genuine copy of Windows Vista or Windows 7 or continue to face the wrath of Microsoft's attack dogs. It can drive one to seek psychiatric help. I often wondered if the programmer's that wrote Vista and Windows 7 did just that -- sought the adverse advice of a group of Psychiatrists to teach those with cracked copies of Windows a subtle lesson. 

What bothers me about all of this is that the time spent here trying to help you has deprived someone with a legitimate copy of Windows from receiving the help they need. I think of the college students in particular this time of year.

In summary, you have been spending your time at forums such as this searching for a solution to a problem for which there is no solution.

Good luck to you in your future endeavors, as long as they include a Windows OS that can pass validation - 

www.microsoft.com/genuine

This thread is now closed.

jcgriff2.

`


----------

